# Hindi slang for ghetto repairs?



## jago25_98 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am really sorry to have to ask this question. Could really do with a sub-forum. My google skills are failing me here. I can't seem to find the word I am looking for. 

What is the term (Hindi slang I think) given to the guy who comes up with an ingenious repair in trying circumstances? There's a slang word for the situation or attitude, I can't remember what it's called and it's driving me mad! 

Like a bush mechanic, something like that!


----------



## diveshpremdeep (Jul 21, 2012)

jago25_98 said:


> I am really sorry to have to ask this question. Could really do with a sub-forum. My google skills are failing me here. I can't seem to find the word I am looking for.
> 
> What is the term (Hindi slang I think) given to the guy who comes up with an ingenious repair in trying circumstances? There's a slang word for the situation or attitude, I can't remember what it's called and it's driving me mad!
> 
> Like a bush mechanic, something like that!


Did you get the answer?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you looking for the word "Jugaad"?  Jugaad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## I.Bring.It!! (Aug 1, 2013)

"Jugaad" is the right word  the person being "Jugaadu".
Cheers
AV


----------

